# Surefire M6 Question



## bhj1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I re-read the recent threads by JS on the use of the MN15 lamp assembly in the M6. I'm going to buy an M15 and give it a try. This might be perfect for my early morning walks with no additional ambient light sources around. I've been using the MN20 and a beam diffuser and it works great. Almost too great, as the lack of ambient light can, at times, produce blinding results with the MN20, even with the diffuser. Thanks JS for the great info! 

I'm also wondering if the SF KL6 LED head can be used on my M6? The KL6 can be used with the M4 running 4 123's, so it would seem to be somewhat underdriven in the M6. Is this correct? I realize the voltage is within limits, but the wattage/amperage might be too much. Just a thought. Thanks for any info.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (Dec 23, 2006)

bhj1 said:


> I'm also wondering if the SF KL6 LED head can be used on my M6? The KL6 can be used with the M4 running 4 123's, so it would seem to be somewhat underdriven in the M6. Is this correct? I realize the voltage is within limits, but the wattage/amperage might be too much. Just a thought. Thanks for any info.
> 
> Bill


Yes the KL6 can be used on the M6.
I understand the KL6 is overdriven on the M4 (not not underdriven on the L6/M6)


----------



## cy (Dec 23, 2006)

welcome to cpf bhj1, M4 uses 4x CR123 in series of course. VS M6 uses two parallel stacks of 3x CR123.


----------



## mikehill (Dec 23, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Yes the KL6 can be used on the M6.
> I understand the KL6 is overdriven on the M4 (not not underdriven on the L6/M6)


Is this just a matter of screwing the KL6 on ? What about brightness and run times ?
Cheers, Mike.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 23, 2006)

The KL6 screws right onto the M4 & M6 replacing the Millennium TurboHead...


----------



## :)> (Dec 23, 2006)

Man, the KL6 an the M6 make a great looking combinationI am hopeful that I have an M6 inbound for Christmas. I went by the store in my area that had one and it was gone. I am hoping that it was my wife that got it.

-Goatee


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 23, 2006)

Al,

what do you have encircling the lights that hold the lanyard split ring? Looks like some form of o-ring...


----------



## Size15's (Dec 23, 2006)

FiftyCalAl said:


> Al,
> what do you have encircling the lights that hold the lanyard split ring? Looks like some form of o-ring...


It's the TailCap Lanyard Ring that comes with every M6 (onto which you can attach a lanyard (also supplied with every M6)
It's a formed steel wire welded and [powder] coated


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry to bring this from the dead, but I jsut got my L6 and when i swap the KL6 on my M6 nothing happens. it doesnt turn on. Im using SF123 primaries.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2008)

So just so I'm understanding...

Your M6 works.
Your L6 works.
Your KL6 does not work on your M6 body.

Is the battery carrier inserted the wrong way? 
It should be positive (red) end towards the bezel.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe the positive spring (center spring) needs to be streched out a bit to make contact with the MB20.

I know its not likely, but it has happened to me with other lights in the past.

If you decide to do this, be careful not to separate the spring from the base.
Just a suggestion....:shrug:

Worst case scenario.....call SF, and I'm sure they will make it right.:thumbsup:


BTW...Size15's, that M4 body is sweeet! SN#23 HA!...awesome!


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> BTW...Size15's, that M4 body is sweeet! SN#23 HA!...awesome!


Just one that PK had on his desk many many years ago.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Size15's said:


> So just so I'm understanding...
> 
> Your M6 works.
> Your L6 works.
> ...




Yep that is the problem. nope my battery carrier is not inserted wrong.

Here is how I went thru the operation of "transplanting bezels"

1. Turn on M6 and L6, to check that they are running ok.
2. Turn off M6 and L6. 
3. Unscrew heads off and swap
4. Screw swapped heads on.
5. Turn on M6 head on L6 body (I have the XOLA MN15 in there). Voila WORKS!!!!
6. Turn on L6 head on M6 body, nope NOTHING happens.

I will try lengthening the spring.


Edit: thanks DaFAB, lengthening the center spring solved the problem.


----------

